# Rosewood Rollerball



## BassBlaster (Jun 23, 2012)

This is a Jr Gent II rollerball in black titanium with Honduras Rosewood I got from JMC awhile back.

This was turned for Twig Man after he was kind enough to ship me some pen making supplies that he dosnt use. Thanks!! I'll be turning another just like it in Gaboon Ebony. I'll post it up when its done, I think its gonna be sweet!!

http://i964.Rule #2/albums/ae127/BassBlaster29/DSC_0926a.jpg

http://i964.Rule #2/albums/ae127/BassBlaster29/DSC_0929a.jpg


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 23, 2012)

stunning dennis


----------



## EricJS (Jun 23, 2012)

Beautiful pen! Rosewood really dresses up those components. Very nice finish, too!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 23, 2012)

Very nice combination of wood and metal colors- Great job........


----------



## DKMD (Jun 24, 2012)

That's as good as it gets for me... Great wood, flawless finish, and simple shape on an understated kit!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 24, 2012)

Dennis - really nice pen ! well done !
Scott


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 25, 2012)

Dennis that is awesome I thank you so much!! I cant wait to write with it!!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 25, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> Dennis that is awesome I thank you so much!! I cant wait to write with it!!



Glad you like it. I love the figure in this honduras rosewood. I'm gonna have to get some more, only have a couple blanks left.

It has a Schmidt ceramic refill in it and it writes really nice. I had to hide it from the wife. She loves how it writes.


----------

